
Cleveland TFR (for RNC) affects drone pilots - CaliforniaKarl
http://tfr.faa.gov/save_pages/detail_6_3692.html
======
CaliforniaKarl
(Cross-posted from /r/DailyTechNewsShow, but I think it may also be of
interest to HN. Below is what I added to the original Reddit post.)

To be honest, it's not really much of a story. The Republican National
Convention has a multi-layered TFR (temporarily flight restriction)
established for it, which is not at all surprising. What's interesting is the
bit at the end:

F. THE FOLLOWING OPERATIONS ARE NOT AUTHORIZED WITHIN THIS TFR: …, MODEL
AIRCRAFT OPERATIONS, MODEL ROCKETRY, UNMANNED AIRCRAFT SYSTEMS (UAS), …

I wonder how many licensed drone pilots are aware of this? The largest part of
the TFR is a 30-mile circle, and goes from surface to just under Flight Level
180 (approx. just under 18,000 feet).

